# Legit training near Columbus, Ohio?



## Scorpion_Clan (Mar 3, 2011)

I used to train many years ago in Columbus, Ohio under Shidoshi Thomas Maienza at the Bujinkan Kage Dojo, where I also met Stephen Hayes and his wife, Rumiko.  I am looking to get back into training now and I have found a couple dojos not too far from me and I am wondering if anyone out there can tell me if these are legit NINJUTSU training?

The first is: http://www.columbusninjutsuclub.com/index.asp

and the other is a new dojo associated with Mr. Maienza and his Ninjutsu style he created called Jizaikan here: http://www.columbusjizaikan.com/


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 3, 2011)

Do not join Columbus Jizaikan. Aside from the fact that the Jizaikan no longer exists and we are now the Banzenkan, there are things you should know about him.

1. He has a shodan ranking only, and never did any actual training during yearly shugyo gatherings or other seminars.

2. He was ejected from the Jizaikan years ago for unprofessional conduct and has been continuing to use the name even though it infringes on copyright law. He does not display integrity and that's why we booted him.

You're best bet for ninjutsu related training might be Hayes' dojo. I believe his hombu is there. Others may have more information on other schools. But if you are interested in aiki ninjutsu, the art now taught in the Banzenkan you would need to go to illinois.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 3, 2011)

Honestly -- from my limited knowledge of the subject, neither group has current and ongoing ties to any of the recognized Japanese ninjustu organizations.  I agree that Hayes's Quest Centers are probably a better choice.  Depending on what you want, you may look into:

*Columbus Bando* - Columbus, Ohio
                       CONTACT:                          Steve Jaszek  bjaszek@columbus.rr.com
                       INSTRUCTORS:                          Sayaji Tim Fleming, Saya Rick Rossitter, Saya Steve Jaszek, Saya Greg Cochran


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know. That other group looks like they have at least some skill. I don't know anything about their personal history or experience with takamatsuden arts, but they pressure test their stuff which is always appealing to me.

But then again, I've never met with or trained with any of them so I wouldn't know for sure. they might be worth a visit


----------

